# why my pit bull is so tiny ?



## jeckunion1980 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a 4 1/2 month almost 5 month old girl full bred American Pit Bull Terrier (pitbull) her name is Roxy she's a brindle pitbull and she only weighs 15 pounds and is still tiny, is that normal? I feed her twice a day of food plus two treats a day and I take her for walks regularly she gets plenty of excersise so why is she still so tiny? And no she is not a mix of any other dog. Her mother was a red nose American Pit Bull Terrier and her father was a blue American Pit Bull Terrier both full bred.

thank you


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

From my understanding it can just be genetics the general rule of thumb is to double the weight at 4 months to get an estimate of adult weight but my pup is 2 months and weighs only 5 pounds but more people can problem tell you more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Could just be she's a runt, my girl was roughly that size at that age she's now 10 months and 40lbs, a little on the small side. As long as she's healthy size doesn't matter to me


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My boy is 30lbs at 4 months but They are medium sized dogs. Now by you saying "her mother is a full red nose APBT, dad a blue nose APBT" makes me wonder if you even have a TRUE APBT bc red and blue mean nothing. It's just a color. Do you have papers? If you don't, chances are she's a mutt and probably mixed with something which is why she may be on the smaller side.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the board. Genetics play the biggest role in how big a pup will be. Without pitctures it is impossible for us to tell if your pup is at a healthly size for what it is. Blue is not a traditional color of american pitbull terriers. Without a pedigree to prove your claims the dog isnt a specific breed but a mutt. I have a mutt along with many other members. Post pic if you can (upload to photo bucket and copy the img link and paste it here) so we can get a better idea of the dogs overall shape.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Could just be she's a runt, my girl was roughly that size at that age she's now 10 months and 40lbs, a little on the small side. As long as she's healthy size doesn't matter to me


Actually 10 months old female 40lbs is right were she probably should be. 
35-65 lbs are the common weight of the apbt (what you always claim the dog is)


DieselsMommie said:


> My boy is 30lbs at 4 months but They are medium sized dogs. Now by you saying "her mother is a full red nose APBT, dad a blue nose APBT" makes me wonder if you even have a TRUE APBT bc red and blue mean nothing. It's just a color. Do you have papers? If you don't, chances are she's a mutt and probably mixed with something which is why she may be on the smaller side.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ive always been told blue is not a traditional color of the apbt and is an obvious sign of mix breeding.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you have the pedigree? If so you can look and see what each generation has and try and get an idea. Some pit bulls can be small. Do you have a picture if you don't have the pedigree? As diesels mom said blue nose and red nose are not a breed or type of pit bull. Many dogs have blue black brown red etc noses. How do you know they are purebred is what I am trying to figure out 

I wouldn't say blue means mixed its just a dilute of black and blue dogs were culled back in the day. but now i see most debate blue UKC registered APBT could be an American Bully or people would consider the bloodlines to be American Staffordshire Terrier or something. It doesn't mean mixed just cause its blue. It could be! without the ped we wings know but there are dogs that are blue and purebred. They aren't rare or unique or anything as some try and make it appear.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Actually 10 months old female 40lbs is right were she probably should be.
> 35-65 lbs are the common weight of the apbt (what you always claim the dog is)
> 
> Ive always been told blue is not a traditional color of the apbt and is an obvious sign of mix breeding.


I was thinking of that today actually. My sister has two mutts and I was literally just saying how her blue male seems so watered down compared to the other one. Sad thing is, I think she actually paid more for the "blue".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I was thinking of that today actually. My sister has two mutts and I was literally just saying how her blue male seems so watered down compared to the other one. Sad thing is, I think she actually paid more for the "blue".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Im not saying that there isnt quality blue dogs out there just no famous ones come to mind (any time one gets pointed out the am staff hidden in the ped is found very fast). Ive seen bullys go for ridiculous amounts of money. I heard "white rhino"(not blue but a bully) was traded for a $250, 000 house and died not too long after of colon cancer. Seems crazy to me but if your pockets are deep enough why not.... Ive smoke a $100 cigar and to most that seems just as crazy.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

15 pounds at 5 months??!! thats super small. my moms shih tzu is 15 pounds.
in my opinion, trying to reconcile the size of a dog with its breed is useless. people are always going around and around about how much a dog weighs, is it purebred?, no it's not, yes it is, where is the pedigree?, i don't have one, then you have a mutt, don't call my dog a mutt, you people suck, i hate this forum, blah blah blah.
take your dog to the vet. if she's healthy. then it doesn't matter how much she weighs. unless you plan on showing or working a specific job that requires more mass.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Actually 10 months old female 40lbs is right were she probably should be.
> 35-65 lbs are the common weight of the apbt (what you always claim the dog is)


I've always claimed she was an APBT mix, but 40lbs would be on the smaller side of that range, right? That's all I meant, is that she seems to be smaller than the average APBT, which is the only breed I know for sure she has in her. But you're right, she's exactly where she should be, a healthy weight for her size.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I've always claimed she was an APBT mix, but 40lbs would be on the smaller side of that range, right? That's all I meant, is that she seems to be smaller than the average APBT, which is the only breed I know for sure she has in her. But you're right, she's exactly where she should be, a healthy weight for her size.


Direct copy and paste of a recent quote of yours.......

"I call my dog a pit bull or pit bull mix, but usually I don't have to say anything at all."

Im not picking at u but ive seen u call the dog a pit bull alot. Also 35-65 is the average weight for the apbt. 35-50 is what females usually run. So no she isnt on the small side at all.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Direct copy and paste of a recent quote of yours.......
> 
> "I call my dog a pit bull or pit bull mix, but usually I don't have to say anything at all."
> 
> Im not picking at u but ive seen u call the dog a pit bull alot.


That was my misunderstanding then, I thought you were saying I was trying to call her a purebred APBT a lot. I do call her a pit bull or pit bull mix, the few times someone has asked. I was just going off of the average, I haven't met very many female APBTs, and the ones I did were fairly large, so I just figured whatever else Xena is mixed with is a smaller breed of dog. I suppose it's silly to go off of a breed standard when your dog is mixed, anyways.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i love the smaller ones i've got 3 full grown females that are in the low 30's one inthe high 20's
and every hair on their body is 'bulldog'

besides, you ever tried becoming a 'track star' with a 50lb dog under your arm?????????????

a 30lb'er is a grab and go, real quick, 

i'm just kidding,


----------



## docardlove1980 (Oct 17, 2013)

jeckunion1980 said:


> I have a 4 1/2 month almost 5 month old girl full bred American Pit Bull Terrier (pitbull) her name is Roxy she's a brindle pitbull and she only weighs 15 pounds and is still tiny, is that normal? I feed her twice a day of food plus two treats a day and I take her for walks regularly she gets plenty of excersise so why is she still so tiny? And no she is not a mix of any other dog. Her mother was a red nose American Pit Bull Terrier and her father was a blue American Pit Bull Terrier both full bred.


When you consider that the standard says that females should weigh between 30 and 50 pounds as adults, I would say that she is fine. The females should be 17-20" in height. The huge creatures that are called APBT are NOT really pits.
thanks a lot


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

surfer said:


> i love the smaller ones i've got 3 full grown females that are in the low 30's one inthe high 20's
> and every hair on their body is 'bulldog'
> 
> besides, you ever tried becoming a 'track star' with a 50lb dog under your arm?????????????
> ...


hahaha~ 22lber and looking at an 18lb near pure Hammonds stud to take her too  ... ... Hammonds known for bigger dogs, produced a freaky small strain when he dbled up on some alligator stock back when, in his book I think he calls the pup "Chigger"..... My others are 35lbs or smaller. I agree with surfer~


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

surfer said:


> i love the smaller ones i've got 3 full grown females that are in the low 30's one inthe high 20's
> and every hair on their body is 'bulldog'
> 
> besides, you ever tried becoming a 'track star' with a 50lb dog under your arm?????????????
> ...


And this is why I want a small bulldog.

lol. jk

I have seen some beautiful animals that don't tip the scale past 35

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: me too!! JK, most of my dogs run with me.. LOL they even know the way home if you say.. GET HOME or GET to the TRUCK LOL .. it's handy, just sayin'........ LOL


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl: me too!! JK, most of my dogs run with me.. LOL they even know the way home if you say.. GET HOME or GET to the TRUCK LOL .. it's handy, just sayin'........ LOL


Rofl!!

It is definitely handy.

Good thing that a true bulldog can run for days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue is not a color of a Bulldog..

15 pounds at 5 is not small, good size..

If you don't know the genetics behind your don't don't assume, if the breeders said blue nose this and red nose tgst, well that answers the obvious..


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeck. Please may you post up some pictures of Roxy. I'd love to see what she looks like at that size and age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

surfer said:


> i love the smaller ones
> besides, you ever tried becoming a 'track star' with a 50lb dog under your arm?????????????
> a 30lb'er is a grab and go, real quick,
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

At 5 months and only 15lbs I'd say she is definitely mixed. Let's see some pics


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 5 year old bitch that weighs 30lbs.. most tradition bulldogs are small dogs.. these big huge dogs are not APBTs.. I agree with everyone else.. post some pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

At 2 yrs old, my little girl weighs in at 35-37 lbs on average. If I fatten her up, she'll hit 40 lbs, but she looks good at about 35 lbs, and just a couple pounds added you can literally see the difference. I'm on board for pix as well!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> At 5 months and only 15lbs I'd say she is definitely mixed. Let's see some pics


And why would you "definitely" say that? Seems to me you "definitely" need to read the rest of the thread some....


----------



## Clashez (Oct 21, 2013)

If 2 breeds with paper have a pup but don't get the Puppys registered, how is it a mutt...
That like saying if two Mexican immigrants have a baby in America that the baby isn't Mexican its white


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Clashez said:


> If 2 breeds with paper have a pup but don't get the Puppys registered, how is it a mutt...
> That like saying if two Mexican immigrants have a baby in America that the baby isn't Mexican its white


Because once proof of lineage is lost or not obtained, then there's no proof the dog is purebred. Mutt doesn't always mean mixed breed... it's used to describe a dog of unknown lineage. Your analogy to Mexican immigrants actually makes no sense.

Example, things have changed since my oldest child was born 11 yrs ago. My son was born 6 weeks ago, and on the paperwork for his birth certificate, it doesn't ask anymore about the child's race (s). The woman from admin told me he would be listed as to whatever my race/ethnicity is. All of my children are mixed, as am I... but my birth certificate says I'm Caucasian. My children are significantly darker than me, with dark hair, and dark eyes. Doesn't mean they're Caucasian, although my son's birth certificate will say he is.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I am in the minority here, but I like the 50-60lb. range. Nothing against the smaller variety whatsoever, just a personal preference.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Clashez said:


> If 2 breeds with paper have a pup but don't get the Puppys registered, how is it a mutt...
> That like saying if two Mexican immigrants have a baby in America that the baby isn't Mexican its white


The child would not be considered Caucasian the child would be Hispanic/nonwhite box on the census.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I am in the minority here, but I like the 50-60lb. range. Nothing against the smaller variety whatsoever, just a personal preference.


All the apbt's I have owned through out the years have been between 45 and 65 lbs and even one that hit 73 lbs, so I don't have a reference. But the one female I have now I am hoping won't go over 35, I would love to have a smaller one this time.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I havent had anything over 45 lb my fav bitch was 28 havent had any more that small though...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you guys posts some pix up of your dogs? I'm pretty sure my boy is going to be on the smaller side full grown. Just curious to see what he may look like

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey DM I will try to remmeber when I get home...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dday said:


> All the apbt's I have owned through out the years have been between 45 and 65 lbs and even one that hit 73 lbs, so I don't have a reference. But the one female I have now I am hoping won't go over 35, I would love to have a smaller one this time.


Similar situation with myself....all I've ever had was 55 to 65lb. bulldogs, so something smaller would be quite foreign to me. I do currently own a 52lb. male...smaller and shorter by my standards LOL!!!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

JoKealoha said:


> 15 pounds at 5 months??!! thats super small. my moms shih tzu is 15 pounds.
> in my opinion, trying to reconcile the size of a dog with its breed is useless. people are always going around and around about how much a dog weighs, is it purebred?, no it's not, yes it is, where is the pedigree?, i don't have one, then you have a mutt, don't call my dog a mutt, you people suck, i hate this forum, blah blah blah.
> take your dog to the vet. if she's healthy. then it doesn't matter how much she weighs. unless you plan on showing or working a specific job that requires more mass.


True , people come on here asking questions and they get hammered about papers , and you have a mutt ...who cares just answer the question and help , no need to criticize if they think they have a "pitbull" let them most people are more serious about the health of there dog than there pedigree.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> True , people come on here asking questions and they get hammered about papers , and you have a mutt ...who cares just answer the question and help , no need to criticize if they think they have a "pitbull" let them most people are more serious about the health of there dog than there pedigree.


So answer the questions just dont answer the question? I'll work on that approach....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The dog in my avatar... and all his sibling.. 38lbs and down
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [462058] :: STANLEE'S FITZWATER GOLD


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ How do you search for a dog on that site?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> The dog in my avatar... and all his sibling.. 38lbs and down
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [462058] :: STANLEE'S FITZWATER GOLD


What an incredible animal.

I'd love to eventually get a bulldog like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ wouldnt we all lol


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ wouldnt we all lol


Do you think we could take all the pretend bulldogs and trade them in for a handful of real ones for people who could handle them.

End the petbull problem for real.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Katey said:


> Do you think we could take all the pretend bulldogs and trade them in for a handful of real ones for people who could handle them.
> 
> End the petbull problem for real.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish lol id have a yard full of badass dogs.


----------



## Ellyana (Feb 8, 2014)

Red and blue nose pitbulls have different looks. Some prefer one over the other, and breeders across the country identify theyre dogs as red nose, blue, or staffordshire t. It bugs me when a few always have to try to correct someone's dog grammer. It's a term that has grown popular in this day and age so just go with it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ellyana said:


> Red and blue nose pitbulls have different looks. Some prefer one over the other, and breeders across the country identify theyre dogs as red nose, blue, or staffordshire t. It bugs me when a few always have to try to correct someone's dog grammer. It's a term that has grown popular in this day and age so just go with it.


Do you mean people who incorrectly call their dogs a pit bull because it has a blue nose and not because of their bloodlines? thats what people need to educate about. There are reputable breeders who know what they are feeding and there are BYB who could care less what they are feeding cause they bred their red nose pit bull because he was so freaking cute! Nose or color doesn't make a dog. Neither do their bloodlines, its performance. American Staffordshire Terriers are not pit bulls, they are American Staffordshire Terriers. The only pit bull is an American Pit Bull Terrier.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm with ames, on this one...........

i wish i knew how to take a picture with my phone and put it up here.

patches, is 'fat on the chain' at 44-45lbs, but,

in shape, dont know if i could get her to 35lbs, but could get close.

most would think i'm starving her, but the reality is,

she would be in 'perfect shape' and would be able to perform a certain task 

for at least 2hrs............


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

surfer said:


> i wish i knew how to take a picture with my phone and put it up here....


Me too man!!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

surfer said:


> i'm with ames, on this one...........
> 
> i wish i knew how to take a picture with my phone and put it up here.
> 
> ...


TEXT it to me Surfer,, Ill put it up for ya..


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Ellyana said:


> Red and blue nose pitbulls have different looks. *Some prefer one over the other, and breeders across the country identify theyre dogs as red nose, blue, or staffordshire* t. It bugs me when a few always have to try to correct someone's dog grammer. It's a term that has grown popular in this day and age so just go with it.


you may prefer to call a dog a horse. but it doesn't make it so.
breeders across the country are fools. you know what bugs me? this post-modern, self-centered, free-for-all, approach to everything in this "day and age". where an individual's perception is somehow greater than factual evidence.
popularity of a misconception does not make it the truth.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I've never been able to just take a pic and post it.. I've always had to put in a databse first. Phtobucket face book.. ETC. ..


----------

